# June 9th: The Finals Begin



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We have more than a week in between games, no matter what happens with the Detroit/Miami series. I'm excited, but it's going to be hard to wait a week. I'm ready for this damn thing to start now. 



Do you think the layoff in between games will help or hurt the Spurs?


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Duncan's ankles will love it.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Spurs will win foo,I agree with Z(nephets)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thats hard.... i think parker duncan and manu will benifet from it but the bench is questionable. if we do have rust we will show it in the first qt and stay in the gm with defense and in the 2nd half we will be more dominent. either way i think what ever team we get we match up with them well and have a great chance.
i cant wate till the finals im so excited
!GO SPurs Go!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It will be good for rest and all, but it seems we're playing some pretty damn good ball lately, so the layoff might have a negative effect on that. I'm just hoping that in Game 1 of the NBA Finals in San Antonio, the Spurs don't come out rusty because of the layoff.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm pissed.. Just found out that the usual channel that broadcasts NBA games will *NOT* show anything of the finals due to the World Cup of Soccer for players below 21 which will take about 50% of their entire schedule.

Soccer is simply that huge over here. They already cutt out on NBA games when the EC of Soccer for players below 17 was goign on last month (granted the Dutch finished 2nd, but still!)

:curse: 

Does anyone have any suggestions or idea's? 

(Sorry to go off-topic, but didn't want to start a seperate thread)

But yes, I think it will hurt us a bit more than not. You can argue whether a rest period will do a player who's not fully healthy yet, better than him getting playing time, finding his rhythem and start the finals when you're hot.

No idea who I prefer as of right now either. The Pistons are tougher (IMO). They might not have a bonafide superstar like the Heat who have 2, but they have 5 superb starters who all know their roles. Plus they've been there before, they're thight as a group, are led by a top 2 coach in the league, play comitted team basketball, rely on defense and are a very, very deep team, maybe even deeper than the Spurs. I'd saw them as the Spurs biggest threats entering the season and still did entering the postseason. 

As a matter of fact, I definitely prefer the Heat now..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Admiral said:


> I'm pissed.. Just found out that the usual channel that broadcasts NBA games will *NOT* show anything of the finals due to the World Cup of Soccer for players below 21 which will take about 50% of their entire schedule.
> 
> Soccer is simply that huge over here. They already cutt out on NBA games when the EC of Soccer for players below 17 was goign on last month (granted the Dutch finished 2nd, but still!)
> 
> ...




So they aren't showing it at all, or are they showing a delayed version of the NBA Finals? I really don't have any suggestions, but I think there is a way to download full games online somewhere.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So they aren't showing it at all, or are they showing a delayed version of the NBA Finals? I really don't have any suggestions, but I think there is a way to download full games online somewhere.


Not at all, well they have those short 10 second recaps just like on CNN world sports, but that doesn't cutt it for me. 


I guess downloading is the way to go.. no idea from where and which site tough..


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

About facing the Pistons or the Heat... Personally I believe that we´ll beat any of those two teams, so wahetever... Who wants to win can´t choose the adversary.

I´d prefer to watch a Spurs x Heat finals, because it´ll be amazing to defeat Shaq. Now that we send Stoudemire home, Shaq will be a lighter challenge :biggrin: and I didn´t forgot what he did against us when he was a Laker.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> About facing the Pistons or the Heat... Personally I believe that we´ll beat any of those two teams, so wahetever... Who wants to win can´t choose the adversary.
> 
> I´d prefer to watch a Spurs x Heat finals, because it´ll be amazing to defeat Shaq. Now that we send Stoudemire home, Shaq will be a lighter challenge :biggrin: and I didn´t forgot what he did against us when he was a Laker.


you no what your right i never thought of what he did to us or his teammate did to us. we beat the heat in the finals we will be redeemd


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This week-long layoff will help us. DB will continue to heal, as will TD. Horry will get to rest that arm of his. Manu will get some plain rest and we will have time to get ready for both the teams we could possibly play.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> This week-long layoff will help us. DB will continue to heal, as will TD. Horry will get to rest that arm of his. Manu will get some plain rest and we will have time to get ready for both the teams we could possibly play.


dont forget about parkers knee,im wondering if his inconsistentcy comes from lack of rest.i guess we will find out.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o no i feel bad for the heat cant be good dwade and jones are hurt


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Heat won Game 3. They are one win away from being our Finals counterpart. Game 6 is in Detroit, and I think Detroit will pull it off. However, supposedly Rasheed Wallace called out the refs in a press conference after the game, so that could mean he's going to get suspended. If Rasheed isn't there in Game 6, we're playing Miami in the Finals.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

heat are pretty banged up that should be good for us. but i feel sorta bad for the heat cause i know if we were banged up i wouldnt be too happy, i want to beat who ever fair in square


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Finals are still 6 days away. Unless Wade's injury is more than a minor injury, that should be plenty of time for it to heel up. 



Every team is banged up at this point. All the remaining teams have played 90+ games and that's a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We have more than a week in between games, no matter what happens with the Detroit/Miami series. I'm excited, but it's going to be hard to wait a week. I'm ready for this damn thing to start now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the layoff in between games will help or hurt the Spurs?



It's good for Duncans Ankle... But damn thats a lot of relaxation.. You saw how horrid the heat looked going into game one with detroit after a long layoff... And Duncan seemed like this series he finally got back into the grove I dont want any rust messing that up. But I believe pops gonna keep em pretty active and they always look ready.

I might be premature, but I'm definately sayin Maimi is the next round opponent. Duncan is much healthier, and playing much better than Shaq so I think front court should be pretty well handled. Bowen is going to do ok agisnt Wade, my only fear is that wade has the same advantage he has had in the detroit series, he is WAY faster than anyone guarding him and sometimes he blows right by them like they were standing still. You got Manu who I think besides Wade has been the best two in the playoffs (thats still around), so I think Manu is going to have to step up big time. Horry is going to have to play the defense has has throughout the playoffs. I'd say all and all I predict spurs to take the next series in 5 or 6 games. The advantage heat have had is that they are very deep. The Spurs are very deep to and play as good if not better (lately) defense than the pistons, and have good offense.

Of course Heat have to win this series, but if detroit looks as pathetic as they did last night it wont take much.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think we matchup better with the Heat, but that's another 1-2 punch (Wade, Shaq) that's going to cause major problems. Miami's bench has been good for them all season long, but our bench is better than their's, and much better than Detroit's. Shaq and Wade are going to have to combine for at least 50 points a night on us, because I don't see guys like Haslem, Eddie Jones, and Damon Jones beating us. 


As for the matchup against Detroit, they certainly aren't unbeatable or indestructible (Miami is showing that), but they have the offensive depth and versatility that concerns me. 




Against either team though, we're going to have to knock down jumpers. We're not going to get as many easy buckets against Detroit or Miami as we did against Phoenix.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's a good article about what Pop and a few players think about the layoff:


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...es/MYSA060305.1D.BKNspurs.main.2d75f581c.html





> Spurs successful at waiting game
> Web Posted: 06/03/2005 12:00 AM CDT
> 
> Johnny Ludden
> ...




Oh boy, our three best players are having to overcome injuries. Thank goodness we have a week off.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Here's a good article about what Pop and a few players think about the layoff:
> 
> 
> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...es/MYSA060305.1D.BKNspurs.main.2d75f581c.html
> ...


wow thanks for the update,i cant wait! i realy think while both teams are getting banged up and where healing that can only help us for gm 1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As for the matchup against Detroit, they certainly aren't unbeatable or indestructible (Miami is showing that), but they have the offensive depth and versatility that concerns me.


i have to disagree on that, i feel that the pistons can lose there focus durring a gm and there offense sometimes is flat. they try to post up guards to much and it doesnt seem to flow. though pistons d is great there inconsistancy on offense is one of there weakness.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It's good for Duncans Ankle... But damn thats a lot of relaxation.. You saw how horrid the heat looked going into game one with detroit after a long layoff... And Duncan seemed like this series he finally got back into the grove I dont want any rust messing that up. But I believe pops gonna keep em pretty active and they always look ready.
> 
> I might be premature, but I'm definately sayin Maimi is the next round opponent. Duncan is much healthier, and playing much better than Shaq so I think front court should be pretty well handled. Bowen is going to do ok agisnt Wade, my only fear is that wade has the same advantage he has had in the detroit series, he is WAY faster than anyone guarding him and sometimes he blows right by them like they were standing still. You got Manu who I think besides Wade has been the best two in the playoffs (thats still around), so I think Manu is going to have to step up big time. Horry is going to have to play the defense has has throughout the playoffs. I'd say all and all I predict spurs to take the next series in 5 or 6 games. The advantage heat have had is that they are very deep. The Spurs are very deep to and play as good if not better (lately) defense than the pistons, and have good offense.
> 
> Of course Heat have to win this series, but if detroit looks as pathetic as they did last night it wont take much.


parker is the quickest man in the nba, i think he will do a good job on deffending him, if for some reason he does not... bruce bowen


----------

